# RRS tvc-34l sturdy enough for 600mm or Gitzo Systematic Series 4



## Morlin (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi. 

Earlier I started a thread about what gear is needed when using a 600mm and it starts to come clear what to purchase. If all plans will go my way I will get my 600mm tonight so now I really want to buy a tripod quick as ...... =) 

I have never even seen an RRS tripod in real life but heard so many good things about them and MANY prefer them instead of Gitzo. 

First I had the Gitzo Systematic Series 3 GT3542XLS in mind but after playing around with it a couple of minutes I don´t think it´s as sturdy as I want. I then compared to the Gitzo Systematic Series 4 and that one was so much better. 

So the choice is between the RRS TVC-34L or the Gitzo Systematic Series 4 GT4542LS. 
The RRS looks to have all the advantages when it comes to size and weight but do you think it will be solid and sturdy enough? I really did not like the feeling of the Gitzo GT3542XLS so I hope the RRS is better than so. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2014)

My TVC-33 is just fine with my 600 II. Consider the sturdiness of their little travel tripod, the TQC-14, rated for 25 lbs.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 30, 2014)

Morlin said:


> Hi.
> 
> Earlier I started a thread about what gear is needed when using a 600mm and it starts to come clear what to purchase. If all plans will go my way I will get my 600mm tonight so now I really want to buy a tripod quick as ...... =)
> 
> ...



Would you kindly explain what about the 3542XLS wasn't sturdy enough for you? Although, sadly, the largest lens I have used on mine is a 400mm, I have found it to be absolutely rock solid in every way. It is also very light weight. The only downside I could mention is that it only folds down to 28" (33' w/ballhead). Since it can extend to 79", I found that acceptable. And yes, I also have hung from mine like Neuro's favorite photo


----------



## Eldar (Jan 30, 2014)

I had the Gitzo GT3542LS and I now have the RRS TVC-34L. I use both with the 600mm f4L IS II, with extenders. I previously used the Wimberley Gimbal-II and I currently use the RRS PG-02. 

Both tripod&head combinations works well with the 600mm. The RRS is slightly more stable, but it is close to academic. Because of the extra height, the RRS works as a three section tripod, but you can extend it the extra section above the Gitzo. 

The GP-02 is a very cool head, but I believe I prefer the Winberley from a stability perspective.

Both tripods are very solid. You can do the same exercise with the Gitzo as Neuro showed with the RRS.


----------



## Morlin (Jan 30, 2014)

Would you kindly explain what about the 3542XLS wasn't sturdy enough for you? Although, sadly, the largest lens I have used on mine is a 400mm, I have found it to be absolutely rock solid in every way. It is also very light weight. The only downside I could mention is that it only folds down to 28" (33' w/ballhead). Since it can extend to 79", I found that acceptable. And yes, I also have hung from mine like Neuro's favorite photo
[/quote]

I never tried it together with a big lens so maybe I was to quick to judge but comparing the 3542XLS with the GT4542LS really made the 3542XLS look week. Maybe it´s absolutely solid enough but the big difference between them having them side by side made the 3542XLS look and feel pretty week and when buying an expensive lens as the 600mm I don´t want to risk having any week links on the setup. I was really close to buy the 3542XLS because several people said that it was solid enough. 
Nice to hear though that you find it solid enough for your lens. I do think that it might have done the work pretty well but I want the best there is.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 30, 2014)

Morlin said:


> Would you kindly explain what about the 3542XLS wasn't sturdy enough for you? Although, sadly, the largest lens I have used on mine is a 400mm, I have found it to be absolutely rock solid in every way. It is also very light weight. The only downside I could mention is that it only folds down to 28" (33' w/ballhead). Since it can extend to 79", I found that acceptable. And yes, I also have hung from mine like Neuro's favorite photo



I never tried it together with a big lens so maybe I was to quick to judge but comparing the 3542XLS with the GT4542LS really made the 3542XLS look week. Maybe it´s absolutely solid enough but the big difference between them having them side by side made the 3542XLS look and feel pretty week and when buying an expensive lens as the 600mm I don´t want to risk having any week links on the setup. I was really close to buy the 3542XLS because several people said that it was solid enough. 
Nice to hear though that you find it solid enough for your lens. I do think that it might have done the work pretty well but I want the best there is.
[/quote]
The only reason for switching to the RRS was height. I never had any stability issues with the Gitzo. But the RRS gives the same height with only three sections and it has beefier legs. The head base of the Gitzo is slightly wider than RRS. The RRS is slightly longer, when collapsed. They can use the same base plates, level bases etc. Because of the wider head base on the Gitzo, it is marginally more cumbersome in transport.
You can live happily with both. But make sure you get a good leveling base.


----------



## Morlin (Jan 30, 2014)

The only reason for switching to the RRS was height. I never had any stability issues with the Gitzo. But the RRS gives the same height with only three sections and it has beefier legs. The head base of the Gitzo is slightly wider than RRS. The RRS is slightly longer, when collapsed. They can use the same base plates, level bases etc. Because of the wider head base on the Gitzo, it is marginally more cumbersome in transport.
You can live happily with both. But make sure you get a good leveling base.
[/quote]

The reasons why you choose RRS are the same as for me. 
I think I will go with the RRS leveling base with hook. I know it will stop the tripod from getting as low as without the hook but I normally know when I leave home what I´m going to photograph. So if I want to have it very low for macro I will leave the the Gimbal head, leveling base and so on and have another plate for my ballhead for the macro lens instead.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 30, 2014)

Morlin said:


> The only reason for switching to the RRS was height. I never had any stability issues with the Gitzo. But the RRS gives the same height with only three sections and it has beefier legs. The head base of the Gitzo is slightly wider than RRS. The RRS is slightly longer, when collapsed. They can use the same base plates, level bases etc. Because of the wider head base on the Gitzo, it is marginally more cumbersome in transport.
> You can live happily with both. But make sure you get a good leveling base.



The reasons why you choose RRS are the same as for me. 
I think I will go with the RRS leveling base with hook. I know it will stop the tripod from getting as low as without the hook but I normally know when I leave home what I´m going to photograph. So if I want to have it very low for macro I will leave the the Gimbal head, leveling base and so on and have another plate for my ballhead for the macro lens instead. 
[/quote]
Be aware that the Gitzo has a much more convenient base place release mechanism. With the RRS you need tools, whereas the Gitzo can be done without tools. According to Neuro you can buy both the handles for the leveling base ($35 each I believe). I have the short one, without hook, but will buy the longer with hook.


----------



## Morlin (Jan 30, 2014)

[/quote]
Be aware that the Gitzo has a much more convenient base place release mechanism. With the RRS you need tools, whereas the Gitzo can be done without tools. According to Neuro you can buy both the handles for the leveling base ($35 each I believe). I have the short one, without hook, but will buy the longer with hook.
[/quote]

Thank you for the advice. Yes I know about the solution that Gitzo has and that is something I would be glad to have but I think the other advantages on the RRS tripod comes before that. It will not be that often I change the setup. The main use for the tripod is for the big lens where the gimbal head will stay on together with the leveling base. 

I have now been informed that all is ready and done at the store so tonight I will go in to Stockholm and get my 600mm, 1,4 converter and a Lowepro lens trekker bag =) I´m really longing for the woods now!


----------



## Eldar (Jan 30, 2014)

Be aware that the Gitzo has a much more convenient base place release mechanism. With the RRS you need tools, whereas the Gitzo can be done without tools. According to Neuro you can buy both the handles for the leveling base ($35 each I believe). I have the short one, without hook, but will buy the longer with hook.
[/quote]

Thank you for the advice. Yes I know about the solution that Gitzo has and that is something I would be glad to have but I think the other advantages on the RRS tripod comes before that. It will not be that often I change the setup. The main use for the tripod is for the big lens where the gimbal head will stay on together with the leveling base. 

I have now been informed that all is ready and done at the store so tonight I will go in to Stockholm and get my 600mm, 1,4 converter and a Lowepro lens trekker bag =) I´m really longing for the woods now!
[/quote]
Enjoy


----------



## InterMurph (Jan 30, 2014)

I have the RRS TVC-24L Versa Series 2 tripod for my Canon 200-400mm 1.4x lens, and it seems more than enough.

I use it with the PG-02 FG: PG-02 full gimbal head, and it works great.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Be aware that the Gitzo has a much more convenient base place release mechanism. With the RRS you need tools, whereas the Gitzo can be done without tools. According to Neuro you can buy both the handles for the leveling base ($35 each I believe). I have the short one, without hook, but will buy the longer with hook.



The Gitzo feature of removing the platform without tools is nice, but not often required. The only reason I can see for removing the leveling base would be to use a center column (although it can decrease stability, it comes in very handy in some specific situations, like a shooting headshot portraits of people in succession, where eye level is at different heights depending on the height of each individual).

For the leveling base, RRS also has a version with an integrated clamp. I have that one, and dovetail plates on the bottom of my PG-02 gimbal and my BH-55 LR (they make one sized for the Wimberley II as well). Makes it really easy to swap out what's on the tripod.

The RRS short handle is $35, the long handle with hook is $70. Getting the base that comes with the long handle and hook adds $30 to the cost of the short handled base, so you save a whopping $5 if you buy the base with the long handle and then get the short handle separately. Either way, you'll save more on shipping if you just order both of the handles when you get the base. To swap them, you simply unscrew the handle from the base.


----------



## Morlin (Jan 30, 2014)

For the leveling base, RRS also has a version with an integrated clamp. I have that one, and dovetail plates on the bottom of my PG-02 gimbal and my BH-55 LR (they make one sized for the Wimberley II as well). Makes it really easy to swap out what's on the tripod.


I have been thinking about the leveling base with clamp but I think that the handle that tighten the clamp seems a bit risky. Handling the tripod and lens carrying it over your shoulder when walking or when you are in hard terrain I am afraid of the risk of the handle getting caught on something and opening the clamp. Maybe there is no risk for that. I have only seen pictures of it so it´s hard to tell. Also It seems like it adds some height from the plate and I was also thinking that it might make the rig less solid than a Wimberley head attached directly to the lower construction of the leveling base. But as mention. These are just thoughts because I have never seen it live. I had a ballhead that got stuck in my back pack making the lens and camera fall to the ground. Never even felt it get stuck but will never forget the look of my gear falling to the ground :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2014)

I haven't felt that there's any risk of the leveling base clamp opening inadvertently, although I do use a screw-knob clamp vs. a lever clamp on my monopod head for that reason. But, the diamater of the legs just under the platform is significantly larger than the leveling base, so it's unlikely that anything would get in there to catch the handle. Also, the RRS levers are two-position - they flip open to 90° which is enough to loosen the clamp and allow a plate to slide back and forth but not wide enough to lift the plate out, and there are safety stop screws on many plates (and on the dovetails that go under heads) to prevent the plate from sliding out of the clamp. The lever needs to be flipped to 180° to fully open the clamp so a plate can be lifted out.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The Gitzo feature of removing the platform without tools is nice, but not often required.


I actually used the release mechanism on the Gitzo quite a bit, to swap between the gimbal head, with the leveling base and a ball head on a regular base plate (with hook). That way I could get the tripod all the way to the ground for macro etc. I have a pano clamp on the ball head so I don´t need a leveling base for that. But on the RRS tripod I always have the leveling base mounted. I use the screw to mount the heads and not the clamp. For me that works just fine.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 30, 2014)

I used the Gitzo until around 2 years ago when i changed over to RRS, One of my better decisions, and I must admit I did that based on reading CR and in particular Neuro's comments.

Currently I use the following RRS gear, all of it works superbly with the 1Dx + 600 or the 1Dx 200-400.

TVC-34L, to this I set the TA-3-LC-HK Levelling base (I have the TA-2-LC Levelling base when I want get totally low to the ground), On this I mostly use the RRS BH-55 and the PG-02-FG and in particular find the PG-02 an excellent piece of gear, I also use the Stainless Steel TA-3-FS Feet for the Tripod when I'm using the system on Hard Ground.

To attach the Ball Head & Gimbal Head I use RRS Dovetail plates, on my Lenses I use RRS Replacement feet and L plates on the 1Dx Bodies and 5DMK III.

After carrying this gear from Antarctica, Arctic to Africa I haven't had a single issue with this gear, very stable, especially I like the hook arrangement when Imaging in high winds, snow etc, and the gear is extremely well engineered, being an engineer myself I appreciate how the Guys at RRS just produce exceptionally well made equipment.


----------



## Morlin (Feb 5, 2014)

Big thank you for all your advices. 

I have now bought my big white beauty but have not tested it that much because of boring weather and no good tripod. A pretty nice picture of the moon though yesterday together with the 1,4x converter but the ballhead and tripod I have is not sturdy enough so they kept moving constantly =) I will go to the woods this weekend even though I have no tripod good enough. 

I have now ordered the Wimberley gimbal head, the RRS TVC-34 tripod and some Lenscoat camo covers for the lens, tripod and gimbal head. Sadly I have to wait until next paycheck before I buy the RRS leveling base and Better beamer and so on but I can live with that =) 

My question to you guys who have the leveling base with clamp is if the construction with the clamp is removable or not from the leveling base? My thought was that if the clamp construction gets worn out or if I´m not that happy with it I´m able to remove the clamp construction and only use the leveling base. Is that possible or is it a solid construction not made that way? I´m still a bit worried that the clamp construction will be less sturdy and not as solid compared to the regular leveling base. I prefer as few moving parts/week links as possible to the "rig" and I´m extremely nervous of the risk of dropping the 600mm to the ground if it falls of the rig somehow. Can a 600mm together with RRS TVC-34, Wimberley gimbal head and a leveling base with clamp be carried over the shoulder in a safe way when walking in the woods for an example?

When looking at RRS products and reading about their gear in different forums and tests people seems to be really satisfied. 

I could of course send the same question to RRS but prefer to ask users instead of sales people when it comes to opinions of use. 8)


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2014)

Morlin said:


> Big thank you for all your advices.
> 
> I have now bought my big white beauty but have not tested it that much because of boring weather and no good tripod. A pretty nice picture of the moon though yesterday together with the 1,4x converter but the ballhead and tripod I have is not sturdy enough so they kept moving constantly =) I will go to the woods this weekend even though I have no tripod good enough.
> 
> ...


I don't think you have to worry about the clamp. But I had the same worries and decided to go for the leveling base with platform. It means I have to screw the heads on/off when changing, but I normally do that at home prior to a trip, so that is not a problem to me. But having seen the quality of the RRS clamps, I'm sure my worry was unfounded. It is very well built and very safe. If you have the lever version there will always be a minimal risk for it to open uncontrolled, but I'm sure that is more theory than reality.

For maximum mobility and minimum weight, you take a look at this:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18091.0
It is a light weight and low cost solution which works remarkably well. I have walked full days in forests and on mountains with this.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2014)

The clamp isn't removeable, AFAIK. I have carried the rig over my shoulder, no issues. The tops of the legs stick out well beyond the clamp, so the lever won't catch on anything.


----------



## Morlin (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you. 

I can honestly say that it´s enough that you two give an advice and I will follow =) 

I will then order the leveling base with the clamp. It seems really nice to be able to switch that easy between a ball head and a gimbal head for an example. Even though the dove tails and the leveling base itself is pretty expensive. This is gear I am buying to use for a lot of years to come I hope so I prefer to pay more money now and stay satisfied than be cheap on the gear and regret it later. 

I am sooo looking forward to receive all the gear now so I can fully use my new lens. It´s a dream coming true for me. I don´t earn that much but been saving for some time and have forced myself to do some priorities like selling my motorbike and so on. Allready I can tell that it´s worth it =) 

Might be posting some pictures later on in another thread. 

Regards / Johan


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2014)

Good luck, we're looking forward to your posts


----------



## Morlin (Feb 11, 2014)

Received my RRS TVC-34L tripod today together with the Wimberley gimbal head and some other stuff. Got one word... WOW! =) 

The weekend seems so far away now! 

Thank you again for your advices.


----------

